# WOW Ladezeiten Raid0 und SSD - Windows 7



## Mellifera (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe neulich nach ähnlichen Forenbeiträgen gegoogelt und nix gefunden. Da mein System sehr langsam lief und es teilweise gebraucht hat bis ich in wow eingeloggt war und zocken konnte habe ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet und mal ein Paar tests gemacht. 

Grundlage des Tests

Software :
Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows 7 RC 64 Bit zum Einsatz, Bis auf WOW und G-Data Internetsecurity ist nichts weiter installiert. WOW ist Jungfräulich (ohne Addons etc.) Version 3.2.

Hardware:

Intel E8400 3 Ghz, 8 GB DDR 800 CL 4, NVidia GTX260-196, Asus P5E IntelX38 Mainboard mit ICH 9R.

Gestestet wurde von 3 Laufwerken:
1. Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB 2 Platter 7200 Upm
2. Raid0 auf Intel ICH9R bestehend aus 2x HDT721010SLA360 1 TB 3 Platter 7200 Upm
3. SuperTalent FTM64GX25H 64 GB SSD

Getestet habe ich 
1. von Klicken auf die WOW.exe im Explorer bis zum Anmeldebildschirm für Benutzername und Password
2. von Klicken auf "Welt betreten" bei Charauswahlt bis zum bis zum ersten Bild. Der Char stand dabei in einem Gasthaus in Dalaran

Ergebnissse:

Anmeldebildschirm
Samung = 9:41 Sek
Raid 0   = 5:39 Sek
SSD      = 4:66 Sek

Spiel starten
Samsung = 41:47 Sek
Raid 0     = 38:64 Sek
SSD        = 11:19 Sek

Die Ergenbisse sind bestimmt nicht wissenschaftlich ermittelt, geben aber doch ein klares Bild, ob sich WOW auf einem Raid oder einer SSD lohnt.


----------



## Multispeedz (9. August 2009)

_Super
_
ich geb 300 euro mehr aus nur damit ich 30 sekunden schneller in WOW drin bin ....

Lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Shohet (9. August 2009)

Netter Test, danke dafür .

Wenn man recht flinke Hardware hat, ist der Flaschenhals die normale HDD.

Daher wird meine nächste Anschaffung wohl auch eine SSD werden. Das ist nicht nur für WoW Sinnvoll, ich werd mir wohl bald 2 SSD's kaufen, eine fürs System und eine für die Games.

@Multispeedz , wo ist das Problem wenn man es sich leisten kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nen 911er ist auch nicht viel schneller als nen Boxter, kostet aber wesentlich mehr. Höhere Ansprüche = Erhöter Kostenaufwand ..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. August 2009)

nice 2 know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (9. August 2009)

Interessant zu lesen.


----------



## The Future (9. August 2009)

boar wie faszinierend ein paar sekunden früher einlogen.


----------



## Independent (9. August 2009)

Ich brauche keine 20 Sekunden für das "Welt betreten" Oo

Versteh ich net...


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2009)

Ist dieser Thread aus dem WoW-Forum ins Technik-Forum verschoben worden? Könnte man nämlich meinen bei den obigen Kommentaren.

Zum Thema: Find ich echt mal interessant die verbesserte Geschwindigkeit einer SSD in Zahlen zu sehen. Toll wäre es, da du schon die nötige Hardware hast, wenn du auch noch einen Test mit der Windows Bootzeit reinstellen könntest. Also wie schnell z.B. Win7, wenn es auf der SSD installiert ist, booten kann.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2009)

Japp, das würde mich auch interessieren. Win7 bootet ja so schon sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellifera (9. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread aus dem WoW-Forum ins Technik-Forum verschoben worden? Könnte man nämlich meinen bei den obigen Kommentaren.
> 
> Zum Thema: Find ich echt mal interessant die verbesserte Geschwindigkeit einer SSD in Zahlen zu sehen. Toll wäre es, da du schon die nötige Hardware hast, wenn du auch noch einen Test mit der Windows Bootzeit reinstellen könntest. Also wie schnell z.B. Win7, wenn es auf der SSD installiert ist, booten kann.



Also Ladezeit Windows7 ab Betriebssystemauswahl bis "Eieruhr" am Mauszeiger verschwunden ca. 24 sek. wenn noch nichts weiter instaliert ist.


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2009)

Also, SSD-Platten sind schon fix, keine Frage, aber mir wäre es das Geld jetzt auch nicht wert. Aber wenn die Kohlen so locker sitzen, warum nicht. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, wofür er seine Kohle ausgeben möchte.

Raid0 hatte ich auch mal am laufen. Aber im Endeffekt hab ich es dann auch wieder gelassen, denn bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich ein bisschen schneller im Spiel war, hat sich mir kein großer Nutzen mehr erschlossen. Hängt halt auch davon ab, was man so betreibt.

@TE: Wie bist du eigentlich mit G-Data zufrieden? Ich finde, daß zieht die Performance des Systems ganz schon runter.


----------



## poTTo (10. August 2009)

Also mal ehrlich, ich hab ne 74GB Raptor von WD vom WinXP und Wow drauf läuft, der Rest liegt auf der Datenplatte und ich brauch wenn ich auf Welt betreten gehen ca. 4-5sek. (ohne Addons), warum soll ich mir nun ne SSD zulegen ?!?! Raptoren an die Macht ^^

Ne im Ernst, für WoW allein wärs mir zu schade, das ist echt blödsinn, aber wenn man viel Rendert oder Videos schneidet etc. da sind die SSD natürlich weit vorne, oder halt Raptoren *gg*


----------



## Shadria (10. August 2009)

Ich find das gut, das sich Leute wie der TE auch mal um techn. Dinge Gedanken machen und sowas mal selbst testen. Wie der TE schon selbst sagt, ist es keine "wissenschaftliche" Auswertung aber ich finde dennoch interessant.

Allerdings braucht man keine SSD um halbwegs passablen Ladezeiten hinzubekommen behaupte ich mal. Ich selbst nutze als HD eine "Seagate 500GB ST3500418AS / 16MB 54,54 Cache".

Damit komme ich auf folgende Ergebnisse:

Anmeldebildschirm: 3 Sek.

Spiel starten: 16 Sek.
(incl. drölfmillionen Addons *g*)


Meine Meinung: auch wenn man das nötige "Kleingeld" hat, lohnt es sich mit Sicherheit nicht SSD zu kaufen.


----------



## Mellifera (10. August 2009)

Also eine SSD nur für WOW fände ich auch etwas dekadent. Ausschlag gebend für den Kauf war, dass ich in den Forum eigentlich alle Besitzer von der hier in Rede stehenden SSD voll des Lobes sind und vor allem auch von einem schneller ansprechenden Windows schwärmen. 

Zu den Kosten: die SSD hat jetzt 160 € gekostet. Verglichen mit einer normalen Festplatte bekommt man für das Geld locker eine 1,5 TB platte oder 3 von den Hitachi 1TB die ich im Raid0 habe. Das GB/€ Verhältnis der einzelnen Sachen möchte ich nicht vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber ich habe auch schon 1.300,00 DM für eine 36 GB SCSI Platte ausgegeben....

Die Seagate Platte hatte ich auch schon im Auge... Sie ist, bis Samsung mit der F3 Serie rauskommt bestimmt einer der interessantesten und schnellsten Festplatte auf den Markt. Die Raptoren sind nicht schlecht, weil sau schnell dafür aber recht teuer und mir persönlich zu laut. Ich war damals froh, als ich die 4 SCSI Platten aus meinem Rechner raus hatte und mir gehen jetzt die Hitachi Platten auf den Geist, weil man die im Gegensatz zu meinen Samsungs bei den Zugriffen recht deutlich hört.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. August 2009)

Also ich finde es mit der SSD sehr langsam. Über das Ergebnis kann ich nur schmunzeln. 
Mit Addons geht das bei mir mit einer Velociraptor (300G in ca. 15 sek also fast gleich, aber wie schon gesagt mit Addons. Die Addons belegen im Spiel ca. 75MB Speicher. Man mag es mir glauben oder auch nicht. Ist eure Sache.

Scheint zumindest keine SSD der neuesten Generation zu sein, sondern noch welche von der billigeren älteren Sorte, die eh noch recht langsam sind.


----------



## skyline930 (10. August 2009)

Multispeedz schrieb:


> _Super
> _
> ich geb 300 euro mehr aus nur damit ich 30 sekunden schneller in WOW drin bin ....
> 
> Lohnt sich wirklich



_Super_

ich registriere mich auf einem Forum, um sinnlos mit meinem First Post zu flamen.

Lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## poTTo (10. August 2009)

Mellifera schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Raptoren sind nicht schlecht, weil sau schnell dafür aber recht teuer und mir persönlich zu laut. Ich war damals froh, als ich die 4 SCSI Platten aus meinem Rechner raus hatte und mir gehen jetzt die Hitachi Platten auf den Geist, weil man die im Gegensatz zu meinen Samsungs bei den Zugriffen recht deutlich hört.



Die neuen Modelle sind angenehm leise, meine 74GB jedenfalls hörst du höchstens wenn mal wirklich viel von der Platte geladen werden muss. Aber im Normalbetrieb ist der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber recht hast du, die erste Generation der Raptoren war wirklich laut wie keine andere, daher hab ich auch erst später zu den Raptoren gegriffen. Naja 55EUR für 75GB, ist ja eigentlich nur für das OS gewesen, damit Windows ein wenig mehr performance bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellifera (10. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich finde es mit der SSD sehr langsam. Über das Ergebnis kann ich nur schmunzeln.
> Mit Addons geht das bei mir mit einer Velociraptor (300G in ca. 15 sek also fast gleich, aber wie schon gesagt mit Addons. Die Addons belegen im Spiel ca. 75MB Speicher. Man mag es mir glauben oder auch nicht. Ist eure Sache.
> 
> Scheint zumindest keine SSD der neuesten Generation zu sein, sondern noch welche von der billigeren älteren Sorte, die eh noch recht langsam sind.




Na ja, es ist schon eine der neueren Platten. Zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit den Intel Modellen aber bei HD Tune liegt sie zwischen 160 und 226 MB/s. Ich habe noch eine ältere SSD die liegt leistungsmäßig auf dem Niveau meiner alten 250GB Samsung. 

Im Übrigen macht es einen Unterschied ob sich der Char in einem Classic, BC oder Woltk Gebiet befindet. Startdauer bei einem Char in IF = 7 Sek. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, es ging mir bei dem Post darum mal die Unterschiede zwischen Festplatte, Raid0 und neurere SSD zu zeigen, weil ich vergebens nach so einem Vergleich gesucht habe. Mich hatte Interessiert, in wieweit die schnelleren Zugriffe den Strat beschleunigen, weil rein von der Datenübertragung sind der Raid und die SSD nicht auseinander. Spitzenwert bei der Datenübertragung von ca. 220 MB/s zu 180 MB/s) Mir ging es nicht darum die Vorzüge einer SSD anzupreisen und sicherlich gibt es auch andere schnelle Lösungen wie z.B. die Raptoren.


----------



## Xondor (10. August 2009)

Ich hab das eben mal selbst getestet.

Mit meiner ganz normalen Festplatte (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=21693&agid=689)

Bis zum Anmeldebildschirm 6 sek
Bis zum Char in Dalaran mit Addons 12 Sek, bis zum Char in einem Wotlk Gebiet mit Addons 9 Sek.

Eher etwas weniger, hab ne Stoppuhr im Firefox verwendet und hin und her geswitcht.

PII 955
4gb DDR3
gtx275

Also deine Zahlen kommen mir doch etwas hoch vor.


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2009)

Das muss noch von anderen Dingen als der Hardware abhängen, z.B. Antiviren-Programm, Systemauslastung usw.

Mit meinem System hat es gefühlt mehr als 30sek gedauert sich komplett einzuloggen und den Char auszuwählen, und ich hatte so gut wie keine Addons installiert.


----------



## Azuriel (10. August 2009)

testet mal lieber mit nem genügend großen ram-laufwerk ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (10. August 2009)

Mellifera schrieb:


> Na ja, es ist schon eine der neueren Platten. Zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit den Intel Modellen aber bei HD Tune liegt sie zwischen 160 und 226 MB/s. Ich habe noch eine ältere SSD die liegt leistungsmäßig auf dem Niveau meiner alten 250GB Samsung.
> 
> Im Übrigen macht es einen Unterschied ob sich der Char in einem Classic, BC oder Woltk Gebiet befindet. Startdauer bei einem Char in IF = 7 Sek.
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt, es ging mir bei dem Post darum mal die Unterschiede zwischen Festplatte, Raid0 und neurere SSD zu zeigen, weil ich vergebens nach so einem Vergleich gesucht habe. Mich hatte Interessiert, in wieweit die schnelleren Zugriffe den Strat beschleunigen, weil rein von der Datenübertragung sind der Raid und die SSD nicht auseinander. Spitzenwert bei der Datenübertragung von ca. 220 MB/s zu 180 MB/s) Mir ging es nicht darum die Vorzüge einer SSD anzupreisen und sicherlich gibt es auch andere schnelle Lösungen wie z.B. die Raptoren.


Ja ok kann man akzeptieren. Für mich bieten sie jedenfalls zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine Vorteile. Anders wird es wohl werden wenn die TB-Variante ( 4x 256M mit 4 SSD´s im Raidverbund (PCI-Steckplatz) auf den Markt kommen wird. Die soll wohl so ca. 1200€ kosten, aber Datenübertragungen von > 750MB/sec bieten. Da würde sich ein Umstieg dann auch wirklich lohnen.

Im übrigen ist es eigentlich egal mit welchen Char man sich wo befindet, zumindest bei mir. Der Ladebalken läuft bei mir immer die gefühlte gleiche Zeit hoch. Ohne Addons sehe ich den Balken eigentlich nur mal kurz durchflutschen.


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> testet mal lieber mit nem genügend großen ram-laufwerk ^^





> Intel E8400 3 Ghz, 8 GB DDR 800 CL 4, NVidia GTX260-196, Asus P5E IntelX38 Mainboard mit ICH 9R.



Jap, 8GB ist echt mickrig o.0

@TE: Danke für den Test, für MICH persönlich zeigt es, im Vergleich zu den anderen Zeiten, sehr gut die Vorteile einer SSD auf, allerdings zeigt es auch, dass sich eine SSD noch lange nicht rentiert ;D


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jap, 8GB ist echt mickrig o.0
> 
> @TE: Danke für den Test, für MICH persönlich zeigt es, im Vergleich zu den anderen Zeiten, sehr gut die Vorteile einer SSD auf, allerdings zeigt es auch, dass sich eine SSD noch lange nicht rentiert ;D



Was heisst rentieren? Würde man immer nur sinnvolle Änderungen machen hätten wir alle Singlecore CPUs, onBoard Grafikkarten usw. Aber nein wir verbauen bessere Komponenten damit der Rechner ein bischen schneller läuft, Spiele 10fps dazu bekommen oder der Benchmark 1000Pkte mehr ausgibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellifera (11. August 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> testet mal lieber mit nem genügend großen ram-laufwerk ^^




Das würde ich gerne mal machen. Unter XP 32 Bit hab ich eine 5 GB große Ramdisk umd den Speicher bis 8 Gb zumindest irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen zu können. Gibt es irgenwo eine Anleitung, wie man das WOW Verzeichniss auf 5 - 6 GB schrumpfen kann? Beim kopieren des Verzeichnisses habe ich gesehen, dass es so ca. 15 GB groß ist....

Mehr Speicher kann mein PC nicht. Habe nur ein Intel X38 Board mit DDR2 Speicher.


----------



## GrooveXT (21. August 2009)

Ich bin hier gerade mal aus zufall drauf gestossen. Der Thread ist auch nen paar Tage alt, ich weiß.

Zu den Leuten die meinen schneller ins WOW zu kommen mit ihrer normalen HDD:
In Wow reinzukommen hängt extrem, wenn nicht sogar komplett, nur von den verwendeteten Addons ab. Bei mir liegt der Unterschied zwischen ohne Addons und mit Addons (so 10-15 stück) starten bei über 35 Sekunden!

Deswegen sollte ihr euch nicht die Zeit angucken, die die SSD braucht, sondern die prozentuale Verbesserung... und eine Raptor tut sich übrigens schon sehr schwer gegen zwei TB Platten im RAID0, geschweige denn ne SSD!

Aber davon mal ab, es geht hier nicht nur ums einloggen. Betretet eine Stadt, ein anderes Gebiet oder einfach nur ne Ini. Jedesmal habt ihr Ladebildschirme und dort überall bringt euch eine schnellere HDD oder SSD dann Geschwindigkeit! Habt ihr zu wenig Speicher, wegen 32 Bit OS, muss Wow ab und an auch mal was auf die Platte auslagern, auch das geht geht derbe auf die Festplatten-Geschwindigkeit!

Alles in allem ist WOW ziemlich Festplattenlastig.


----------



## poTTo (21. August 2009)

GrooveXT schrieb:


> Ich bin hier gerade mal aus zufall drauf gestossen. Der Thread ist auch nen paar Tage alt, ich weiß.
> 
> Zu den Leuten die meinen schneller ins WOW zu kommen mit ihrer normalen HDD:
> In Wow reinzukommen hängt extrem, wenn nicht sogar komplett, nur von den verwendeteten Addons ab. Bei mir liegt der Unterschied zwischen ohne Addons und mit Addons (so 10-15 stück) starten bei über 35 Sekunden!
> ...



Also zum thema schneller starten ohne Addons, ich denke mal da erzählst du keinem von uns etwas neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ja jedem klar seit dem es Addons gibt ! Und ich bin mir sicher das meine Raptor (10.000U/min) schneller ist eine zwei langsame (7200er) Scheiben im RAID0. 

Dann noch zum Thema Speicher und 32Bit OS, nicht jeder Nerd spielt WoW mit 8GB RAM und einem 64Bit OS, aber ganz ehrlich 4GB und ein 32Bit XP/Vista/Win7 sind allemal ausreichend für WoW, da würden dir selbst 6GB/8GB nicht wirklich viel mehr bringen, das sind dann wirklich nur noch hundertstel sekunden beim Ladebalken.

Sind halt meine Erfahrungen die ich bisher mal so testen konnte.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

GrooveXT schrieb:


> Ich bin hier gerade mal aus zufall drauf gestossen. Der Thread ist auch nen paar Tage alt, ich weiß.
> 
> Zu den Leuten die meinen schneller ins WOW zu kommen mit ihrer normalen HDD:
> In Wow reinzukommen hängt extrem, wenn nicht sogar komplett, nur von den verwendeteten Addons ab. Bei mir liegt der Unterschied zwischen ohne Addons und mit Addons (so 10-15 stück) starten bei über 35 Sekunden!
> ...



Also, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich in Wow mit einer normalen Festplatte nicht die geringsten Spielflußstörungen. Ladezeiten während des Spiels, z.b. für Instanzen waren bei mir gleich null. Raptor, Raid 0 oder gar SSD würd ich mir niemals für Wow kaufen.


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2009)

den Test mit wow zu machen ist iwie... schwachsinn^^
Lieber 2GB kopieren und vergleichen, das ist wesentlich genauer =)

Was mich persönlich interessieren würde wäre ein Test zwischen:
Raid0 von zwei 7'200rmp Platten
Raid0 von zwei 10'000rmp Platten,
Raid0 von zwei SSD (nextgen).

=D


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir sicher das meine Raptor (10.000U/min) schneller ist eine zwei langsame (7200er) Scheiben im RAID0.



Das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Ich habe eine VelociRaptor 300GB und 2x1TB Spinpoint F1 Raid0 hier, die haben andere Ergebnisse geliefert, als ich es glauben würde, der Raid0 ist sogar schneller. Die Raptor schreibt mit ca. 125MB/s, die beiden Spinpoints mit knapp 200MB/s. 
Im Nachhinein würde ich mir nie wieder eine Raptor kaufen, da man mit 2 Spinpoints mehr Speicher und Geschwindigkeit für weniger Geld bekommt.
Außerdem ist die Raptor in der IceBox sehr laut, erst wenn man sie rausholt und entkoppelt einbaut ist sie leise (dann vergleichbar mit den Spinpoint-Platten).


----------



## poTTo (21. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> den Test mit wow zu machen ist iwie... schwachsinn^^
> Lieber 2GB kopieren und vergleichen, das ist wesentlich genauer =)
> 
> Was mich persönlich interessieren würde wäre ein Test zwischen:
> ...




/sign

das würde für mich auch mehr interesse wecken als ein Loginsekundentest von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Ich habe eine VelociRaptor 300GB und 2x1TB Spinpoint F1 Raid0 hier, die haben andere Ergebnisse geliefert, als ich es glauben würde, der Raid0 ist sogar schneller. Die Raptor schreibt mit ca. 125MB/s, die beiden Spinpoints mit knapp 200MB/s.
> Im Nachhinein würde ich mir nie wieder eine Raptor kaufen, da man mit 2 Spinpoints mehr Speicher und Geschwindigkeit für weniger Geld bekommt.
> Außerdem ist die Raptor in der IceBox sehr laut, erst wenn man sie rausholt und entkoppelt einbaut ist sie leise (dann vergleichbar mit den Spinpoint-Platten).


Die kann man, bzw. sollte man gar nicht miteinander vergleichen. Schliesslich ist die Schreibdichte auf den Spinpoint sehr viel höher. Nimm mal 2 normale kleine die auch nur 300GB Kapazität haben, vorallem bei 2,5" und vergleiche das mal. 
Was an deiner Velociraptor allerdings laut sein soll, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich höre meine gar nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich an deinen Gehäuse das die Geräusche zu stark leitet.


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

ja, mir sind die Unterschiede schon bewusst, poTTo meinte nur, dass er glaubt, dass die Raptor schneller ist.

Die Raptor hatte ich im IcePack unentkoppelt verbaut, die konnte man sehr gut hören, das Geräusch war sehr nervig. Ich hab aber auch nur einen billigen NoName-Tower. Ohne das IcePack und entkoppelt höre ich aber so gut wie nichts mehr.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. August 2009)

Andere Platten als diese Datenmonster ab 1TB werden auch langsamer sein, als eine Velociraptor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade im Bezug auf viele kleine Dateien da die Zugriffszeit der Raptor ungeschlagen ist.


----------



## Independent (21. August 2009)

Faktisch also Hardware die unser Rechner nicht braucht, in Bezug aufs Gaming.

Und der Preis für SSD ist in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt...


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Naja - gerechtfertigt ist der Preis schon. Im Moment kann man allerdings noch darueber streiten, ob das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhaeltnis stimmt.

PS: Je billiger Flash wird desto billiger werden auch die SSDs werden. Hat man ja in den letzten Jahren anhand der USB-Sticks gesehen.


----------

